

Tesla Energy’s goal? Changing the “energy infrastructure of the world” - antouank
http://arstechnica.co.uk/science/2015/05/tesla-energys-goal-changing-the-energy-infrastructure-of-the-world/

======
MichaelCrawford
there are some powerful interests that oppose this.

Not long ago I read quite a disturbing article in the wall street journal,
that went on at length about the threat that wind and solar power presented to
traditional electrical generation.

The article concluded with the statement that we could not let a trillion
dollar investment go to waste.

So let's suppose we preserve that trillion dollar investment: mercury in our
fish from burning coal, burning innocent people when oil trains derail, up to
our eyeballs in nuclear waste for the next half million years.

That doesn't make a whole lot of sense, but the kind of people who read WSJ,
that are concerned about their trillion dollar investment, are the same kind
of folks with the spare cash required to attend $35,000.00 per plate dinners,
as was held by President Obama here in Portland a few days ago.

